# beardie keep rubbing his face



## luke.wathey (Jun 8, 2011)

is this normal when eva my beardie eats he rubs the side of his face on the floor as thou he is scraching he has only starting doing it and its only when he eats he's not acting weird in any other way eats and drinks fine temps r all ok. Any idear what he's doing ??


----------



## kay&Bert (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi, it may be that he is coming into a shed! and he is rubbing his face to ease the shed off, iv seen bert doing it many times, its nothing to worry about unless he rubs it red raw. if that happens then take him to the vet!


Signs that he is going into a shed :

skin going a pale/dull colour
slightly lethargic
reduction in intake of food
scratching/rubbing himself on objects
Bathing may help him remove the shed, along with something called shed aid, if he gets really bad retained shed and finds it difficult to remove, then try a cotton bud in warm (not hot) boiled water (let boiled water cool) and gently roll it across the retained shed shich should help remove it!

Hope this helps


----------



## luke.wathey (Jun 8, 2011)

hey from what you have told me he dosnt seem to be showing any of the sign's its onli now and again he rubs his face just after he eats will keep an eye on him over next few day but after feeding him today he has'nt done it


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

luke.wathey said:


> hey from what you have told me he dosnt seem to be showing any of the sign's its onli now and again he rubs his face just after he eats will keep an eye on him over next few day but after feeding him today he has'nt done it


if its only after eating then it would be just cleaning its mouth
a dragon with table manners:lol2::lol2:


----------



## misstiggins (Jun 9, 2011)

woodrott said:


> if its only after eating then it would be just cleaning its mouth
> a dragon with table manners:lol2::lol2:


That's what i'd say too! One of my Beardies and my snakes do it occasionally.
Check that the size of locust/cricket is right for the little guy - if it is too big he might be struggling to get it down! x


----------

